# For the 25 - the journey to Sangin, Afghanistan and back for a group of Marines



## MikeL (4 Jul 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkpNZWf8lw0



> For the 25 documents the journey to Sangin, Afghanistan and back for a group of Marines. The film was done as part of the Professional Writing program at Michigan State University with Dr. Bump Halbritter in the spring semester of 2013.


----------



## Verge1993 (4 Jul 2013)

The link wont work for me . Is it working for everyone else?


----------



## MikeL (4 Jul 2013)

Just fixed it


----------



## Verge1993 (4 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Just fixed it




Perfect. I am addicted too these documentaries. I swear I've watched probably 60-70% of documentaries made involving WWII, Vietnam War and Afghanistan.


----------

